# hey guys quick question



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

im really looking for a pair of snowboard pants not too baggy but not to tight that would be really warm...i have the hardest time up on the lifts when my ass is freezing and when my pants are seeping water through them YIKES!!! i just want a really warm pair of snowboard pants, any suggestions!!!???


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Look into Sessions and 686. IMO, two of the best outerwear brands out there


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

what is your thigh diameter and inside leg measurement.......

with respect...it is one thing to ask, 'what length board should i get?' but this is getting rekonkulous!

just go to the shop and try em on. 

as for the soggy bum.... well check the numbers on the clothes..... 

you suffer either sweaty buttocks, or simply you are one of those lame-o wannabe sliders who spends most of their time sat in the middle of piste, so you can wind up the skiers! :cheeky:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Given the vast amount of snowboarding pants available, I can't say any is better than another, but I can say that I own some Quicksilver pants and they keep me warm and dry.


----------



## mitsikitty (May 8, 2018)

Gortex or similar is your friend. 😉


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah 2007, a classic year for dry but warm outerwear.


----------

